# DIY Knife Tutorial



## #1 Hogger (Aug 17, 2005)

So far So good thanks for the pictures I'm glad you took on this project to show how much work does go into making one of your great knives. Some people don't realise the time it takes. Looking forward to the next set of pictures


----------



## Paddyj (Feb 5, 2017)

Nice


----------



## treehermit (Nov 13, 2011)

Looking forward to watching this one. Thanks!


----------



## blakeh1 (Feb 24, 2017)

Build yourself one of these like I did. The 2x72 is a game changer










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobnikon (Jun 10, 2012)

So next we need plans and a parts list for your grinder and platen.


----------



## blakeh1 (Feb 24, 2017)

bobnikon said:


> So next we need plans and a parts list for your grinder and platen.


Man I wish I would have made some parts list. I built the whole thing for under 100. The motor is a 2.5hp Dc treadmill motor that a machined a drive wheel on. Got the treadmill for free. The platen is just 2" angle but the aluminum plate on the front is from a piece of 1/2" scrap aluminum. Just drew out my template and cut and sanded everything and dremeled put the holes and sliding track. The main body is 2" perforated square tubing with the rest being 1 3/4" perforated square tubing.

I looked at a bunch of designs and kind of took a little from each and made my own


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blakeh1 (Feb 24, 2017)

It's all controlled by a 4000w power scr with a 200k potentiometer and converted to dc power with a bridge rectifier 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blakeh1 (Feb 24, 2017)

It's all controlled by a 4000w power scr with a 200k potentiometer and converted to dc power with a bridge rectifier 

https://youtu.be/Mb7WWeyYJSc
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobnikon (Jun 10, 2012)

Nice work!


----------



## blakeh1 (Feb 24, 2017)

bobnikon said:


> Nice work!


Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoyt em all (Feb 20, 2005)

blakeh1 said:


> Man I wish I would have made some parts list. I built the whole thing for under 100. The motor is a 2.5hp Dc treadmill motor that a machined a drive wheel on. Got the treadmill for free. The platen is just 2" angle but the aluminum plate on the front is from a piece of 1/2" scrap aluminum. Just drew out my template and cut and sanded everything and dremeled put the holes and sliding track. The main body is 2" perforated square tubing with the rest being 1 3/4" perforated square tubing.
> 
> I looked at a bunch of designs and kind of took a little from each and made my own
> 
> ...


didn't the treadmill come with ac/dc convertor ? and a speed controller ?


----------



## blakeh1 (Feb 24, 2017)

hoyt em all said:


> didn't the treadmill come with ac/dc convertor ? and a speed controller ?


Yes but this is small and compact didn't want to have to use the whole control panel


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harge57 (Feb 13, 2017)

Very cool

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## ACLakey (Sep 21, 2002)

A quick update, these pictures are from the heat treating process. With simple high carbon steels you need to heat the blade until the critical point when it is no longer magnetic. Then we quench in canola oil heated to 130 degrees Fahrenheit. 



















I test the edge with a file, the file will scate off like glass and not dig in or start to cut..... Success. 



















Now it's time to temper the blade with two one hour cycles at 400 degrees Fahrenheit. Let the blade come to room temperature between the cycles. This should produce a knife around 59RC with this steel. 

Note to self, don't bend over and pick something up near the forge while heat treating.... I'll call this frosted look Porcupine!


----------



## blakeh1 (Feb 24, 2017)

ACLakey said:


> A quick update, these pictures are from the heat treating process. With simple high carbon steels you need to heat the blade until the critical point when it is no longer magnetic. Then we quench in canola oil heated to 130 degrees Fahrenheit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


01 tool steel?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ACLakey (Sep 21, 2002)

This blank I twist Damascus made from 1095 /15n20. I heat treat it the same as a simple high carbon steel.


----------



## blakeh1 (Feb 24, 2017)

ACLakey said:


> This blank I twist Damascus made from 1095 /15n20. I heat treat it the same as a simple high carbon steel.


Gotcha. Guess I should have looked closer


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ACLakey (Sep 21, 2002)

No worries.


----------



## blakeh1 (Feb 24, 2017)

Is your forge homemade?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ACLakey (Sep 21, 2002)

Yes, it was made by a farrier for his shoeing trailer.


----------



## ACLakey (Sep 21, 2002)

After tempering it's time to clean up the flats, and finish grinding the bevel. I took this hunting knife down to a thin slicing 0.10".










Bevels cleaned up to 240 grit, plunge cleaned up and ready to hand sand to 600 grit and dip in acid.


----------



## ACLakey (Sep 21, 2002)

Should read 0.010 "... Typing on my phone again.


----------



## blakeh1 (Feb 24, 2017)

ACLakey said:


> After tempering it's time to clean up the flats, and finish grinding the bevel. I took this hunting knife down to a thin slicing 0.10".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't know what sander your using but I've found the scotch bright 2x72 belts has pretty much eliminated any hand sanding. They are a godsend 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## southokiesling (Aug 8, 2011)

Taggeg


----------



## ACLakey (Sep 21, 2002)

blakeh1 said:


> Don't know what sander your using but I've found the scotch bright 2x72 belts has pretty much eliminated any hand sanding. They are a godsend
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am using a Craftsman 2x42 at the moment, I'll be upgrading to a 2x72 soon. I use a cork belt and really like the finish.


----------



## ACLakey (Sep 21, 2002)

After a little sanding the knife is ready for a dip in ferris chloride. I clean the blade with acetone and then alcohol to remove any residue that will affect the etch. 



















After a few minutes, spray the blade with windex to stop the chemical reaction and wipe off the excess with steel will... Nice and subtle.


----------



## ACLakey (Sep 21, 2002)

At this point it's time for a handle. The order was for Red Lava Kirinite and carbon fiber pins. I start by taping the scales together then using the blade as a drill guide. Place the pins in the holes as you go to keep things lined up. 










Now I cut the excess material, cut the facets on the front and give them a polish. Do this step now because those facets are impossible to clean up later! 










I dimple the inside portion of the scales to give the epoxy more to bite into. Clean everything with alcohol and test the fit, now mix the epoxy and make a knife sandwich. 




























Clean and epoxy that squeezed out by the facets on the front with a qtip dipped in alcohol. Again, these are impossible to clean later. Set the knife aside over night to cure.


----------



## lunghit (Aug 5, 2005)

Very interesting and some beautiful knives you have made. I always wondered how knife making went down so this was nice to see. What angle do you sharpen a typical outdoor/gutting knife at?


----------



## ACLakey (Sep 21, 2002)

lunghit said:


> Very interesting and some beautiful knives you have made. I always wondered how knife making went down so this was nice to see. What angle do you sharpen a typical outdoor/gutting knife at?


Honestly that depends on the knife and the intended use. A knife used for gutting and skinning tends to have a thinner section than one used for chopping and such. With the knife above and the primary bevel taken down to 0.010" I will put about a 20* secondary bevel on it. It will be a very good slicer but have enough meat that the edge won't be terribly delicate.


----------



## hoyt em all (Feb 20, 2005)

lunghit said:


> Very interesting and some beautiful knives you have made. I always wondered how knife making went down so this was nice to see. What angle do you sharpen a typical outdoor/gutting knife at?


angle about 5.94 deg. thats with .750'' fade height and .156" blade thickness (i had to know myself, LOL)


----------



## ACLakey (Sep 21, 2002)

Okay, sense I'm leaving for a trip wednesday I figured I better get this knife done. 

After the epoxy has set I grind the pins flat and profile around the edges to give the handle the same shape as the blade.

Then I grind a taper so the handle is narrower at the finger side than the spine. 

(I forgot to take pictures this) 

I then use a contract wheel to contour and give the blade a "Coke bottle" shape. 










Time to clean up the edges. 




























Ready to start hand sanding. Take your time and do this right! 

Using the buffer to find my scratches. 










Still more work to do. 










At this point I'm going from 400 to 600 grit. I wet sand at 600 then 1000 before buffing on a soft wheel. 










Ready to buff. 










Not bad










Now for my favorite part, transforming this into a sharp knife! 

The Frankensharpener, 










I've found a 220 grit belt then straight to a leather belt makes for a very functional cutting edge capable of push cuts and easy sliding. 

https://youtu.be/gexZyOds6dM


----------



## ACLakey (Sep 21, 2002)

All finished up and ready for a new home. 










https://youtu.be/FW9NpEDsiR4


----------



## stuff87 (Aug 2, 2016)

That knife looks amazing! Great work!


----------



## ACLakey (Sep 21, 2002)

Thank you, it was a fun project.


----------



## redyak3 (Nov 5, 2011)

Great thread, thanks! On my to do list. Awesome work btw!


----------



## stuie88 (Nov 14, 2013)

blakeh1 said:


> Build yourself one of these like I did. The 2x72 is a game changer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the knife, really nice work.

Don't want to derail the thread but I'm in love with the diy linisher! I have a bench grinder that I can butcher for drive and a couple spare gas struts (which I see you are using for belt tension) and I can see a hinge at the top which I assume is part of the belt alignment/adjustment system?

Do you mind me asking about the adjustment system? And bearings? I would personally run different radius wheels and at least one rubber wheel, any reason you didn't? Or is it just cause you already have every other tool?


Building one for sure. Love it.



Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Andrew: Nice tutorial. Absolutely love the look of a Damascus Knife. I'm just as fascinated with how the Damascus blade is made. Maybe you can do that one for us too.:tongue:


----------



## sapper17 (Aug 26, 2010)

That's pretty awesome.


----------



## blakeh1 (Feb 24, 2017)

stuie88 said:


> Love the knife, really nice work.
> 
> Don't want to derail the thread but I'm in love with the diy linisher! I have a bench grinder that I can butcher for drive and a couple spare gas struts (which I see you are using for belt tension) and I can see a hinge at the top which I assume is part of the belt alignment/adjustment system?
> 
> ...


If you can manage to find a treadmill motor they are better for driving the grinder as they can be controlled speed wise with a pretty simple bridge rectifier and a power scr. For the tracking wheels I ordered them of eBay. I believe you can find them by searching 2x72 drive wheels. I made the front plate but they can also be found on eBay from the same seller that sells the wheels. And yes that top hinge is to adjust tracking, I have a bolt that pushes on the drive wheel tilting it up or down. Hope this helps


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stuie88 (Nov 14, 2013)

Yeah it does, thanks mate

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## ACLakey (Sep 21, 2002)

thirdhandman said:


> Andrew: Nice tutorial. Absolutely love the look of a Damascus Knife. I'm just as fascinated with how the Damascus blade is made. Maybe you can do that one for us too.:tongue:


I have been purchasing the Damascus billets from a buddy that makes them in his shop. I have made some myself but don't have the press to do it efficiently. Next time I am in his shop I will post some pictures on the process.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

ACLakey said:


> I have been purchasing the Damascus billets from a buddy that makes them in his shop. I have made some myself but don't have the press to do it efficiently. Next time I am in his shop I will post some pictures on the process.


That would be great! I'm an old fart, that still loves to learn something new everyday.


----------



## Edward Cullen (Nov 7, 2017)

Great work. Cool knife. Looking forward to watching more.


----------



## sunra (Aug 21, 2015)

Nice blade would love to have one...

Great work!

Sent from my SM-G928P using Tapatalk


----------



## survivalistd (Jun 26, 2017)

Nicely done!!

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Mengtian (May 5, 2016)

Excellent job! I do the same process as you. Sometimes I forge my own steel from a billet instead of using blanks. I have a 2 burner propane forge. Here are a few of my knives and equipment: Scales are stabilized Zebrawood, Wenge, and Cedar. The other one is homemade micarta made with an old pair of jeans. I stabilize my own wood with a vacuum setup.


----------



## harmattan (Nov 4, 2017)

nice...


----------



## Mengtian (May 5, 2016)

@ACLakey: What sharpening system do you use for maitnenance on your knives? I do pretty much what you do when I construct a knife, then I use the KME sharpening system to maintain or put the final edge on and to polish.


----------



## itzfry (Mar 26, 2016)

incredible, good show!


----------



## ACLakey (Sep 21, 2002)

Mengtian said:


> @ACLakey: What sharpening system do you use for maitnenance on your knives? I do pretty much what you do when I construct a knife, then I use the KME sharpening system to maintain or put the final edge on and to polish.


I made my own sharpener from a 1x30 grinder and slow speed motor. I set the bevel with a 240 grit belt then strop with a leather belt.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

Fantastic thread!

I would love to make knives, but as my wife says "You need another hobby like a hole in the head."


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

It's a work of art!! Awesome knife thank you for sharing. 

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## Lengyel395 (Nov 13, 2017)

Those knifes are sick


----------



## survivalistd (Jun 26, 2017)

ACLakey said:


> I made my own sharpener from a 1x30 grinder and slow speed motor. I set the bevel with a 240 grit belt then strop with a leather belt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice idea. Love it!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 2 EDGES (Jul 2, 2010)

Thanks for sharing. Nice work!


----------



## Cool Manchu (Dec 2, 2017)

Very nice. Digging the ammo can quench tank.


----------



## Forest1964 (Dec 10, 2017)

ACLakey said:


> I've been asked to do a knife making tutorial so here goes. Normally I make knives in small batches so I can have blades at different stages of production and always have something to work on. I was finishing a blade recently for a fellow board member when I made a mistake and had to scrap the knife. He has been patiently waiting so I jumped in this morning and started a new blade.
> 
> I am using a piece of twist 1095 /15n20 Damascus that measures 1.75"x9.5"x 0.156". I start by tracing my template.
> 
> ...


Looks absolutely awesome man, turned out fantastic. You should start selling those!

EDIT: what gave it that final red tint?


----------



## mariodealba (Dec 2, 2017)

So cool! thanks for posting


----------



## Locke2141 (Dec 16, 2017)

Very nice! Been doing bladesmithing myself for awhile and my latest was my take on the tracker-style style. I left out the little hook that normally connects the two bevels. I just liked it better lol. A bloodwood handle with a 1/4 inch brass guard. Still some polishing left to do on the handle but I'm loving this monster so far. Can't wait to plan the sheath for this one!


----------



## PHX12 (Dec 27, 2017)

So awesome!! I have always wanted to try and make my own knife. Keep up the good work.


----------

